# Varmint hunting - anyone actually call it that anymore?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking over some web stuff tonight in an effort to bring us some more traffic to PT and apparently 1000 people get on google every month and search for "*varmint hunting*"!?! What are they looking for?

When you hear "varmint hunting" what do you think of? Would you call a coyote a varmint?

I immediately think small game... how about you?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I call it predator hunting.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

knapper said:


> I call it predator hunting.


Me too, but would you believe that only 1900 people get on google each month and search for "predator hunting"? While 8100 search each month for "coyote hunting"?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It makes some sense to me...In a strange way..They still call them varmint guns and varmint weight barrels (although the AR makers have gone to Predator or Coyote) Varmint takes in a whole class of animals gophers ,chucks, marmots,bobcats, coyotes, Prairie dogs, etc. although most people go "coyote hunting" and while there they hope to see a bobcat.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think of varmint same as the rest of you guys. Many people still think of coyote and fox as vermin. I usually search coyote or predator hunting. Even though I'm here 99.9% of the time. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some good points, BUT varmints, predators, vermin, might as well throw in critter's. HA!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I use the term when talking to folks about the type of hunting I do. It kinda encompasses all critters (pests/predators/small game), and they tend to understand the type of hunting I do. If they continue to ask about it, I will tell them I hunt predators specifically, for the most part. That normally open the door to a volume of questions, why? how? And of course, what do you do with them? If the person is already a predator hunter, then it goes right to technigues and when are we going to hunt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I would think ground hog, squirrels, prairie dogs etc?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Growing up varmint hunting was the same as predator hunting. Until it really started gaining popularity I always heard varmint hunting. It's been a long time since I've heard the term though. I was going to say maybe its a regional thing but then Bones shot that theory down so I guess like JTK said, It encompasses all critters.


----------

